# Do shorter girls prefer taller guys?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been hearing this for a long time, but I'm not sure. Wouldn't taller girls care more about height so they can look good next to their boyfriend?



Table:
5'4 = 162.5 cm
5'7 = 170 cm
6'1 = 185 cm


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm 5'3" and trust me, from this standpoint, men's height is an absolute non-issue for me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

LOL, dating a guy 6'1"+? 

I'm 5'6" and I voted "I am 5'4 to 5'7 and it's not important"

I just want someone my height or taller!


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

You doing some sort of study on relationships?


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm 5'3...as long as the guy is my height or taller then I'm good. And it's not often that I see guys shorter than myself. lol


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I always wonderd why height seems to be more important for women. Is it all a security issue? These days girls know how to defend themselves? Personally I would never judge someone I liked on her height. I think people make a too big issue of this


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah as previously stated i think its as long as the guy is taller

ofcourse the taller the better, but usually taller.

Other traits can make up though,

My trainer for example was only about 5'6'' but his girl was at least 5'10''. Just his muscle mass and being in shape made up for it i guess


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Anything taller than 6'2 is usually too tall for me. I'm 5'5 1/2.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm 5'1 and height doesn't factor into how attractive I find someone. I don't think I've ever seen guys who were shorter than me, or maybe I just didn't notice.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

im a mere 5 foot 1 and i voted "somewhat" important
probably should of said not important bc i wouldnt not date someone bc they're short or think they're unattractive bc of it BUT i do have a thing for tall guys so yeah its not rly "important" but it'd be nice.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I voted "somewhat" important. It really ISN'T important but naturally I gravitate towards guys around my own height. I'm 6' ... 6'1" is taller than most men I meet thought, I tend to think as anyone over 5'9" as tall.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the general consensus is women want a guy that is their height or taller. Apparently so they can look good in heels because I guess a guy is just another accessory now. One girl said somewhere that she didn't want to feel more dominant over her guy. I voted that it's not important (because it's not to me) but if the guy was shorter I'd be afraid that he'd feel insecure about it.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

im tall and would prefer to date a taller guy


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm close to 5'7 and I prefer taller guys. The tall build is just more attractive, has nothing to do with feeling "safe" or whatever.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Where do you "hear" this ****, seriously? I never hear people talking about height(except on sas).


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i like em short n scrappy. i like my men like i like my tomato plants. i like em my height so i can boss em and scrappy so they can boss me back. tall men walk too fast and cry too much. i heard that a short man is short because his thang weighs him down. omg where _do_ we hear this stuff?!


----------



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

I am 5 foot, dating someone shorter than I am hasn't really been a possibility . However, even if I managed to find a person more dwarf-like than I, his height wouldn't be a consideration; attraction to me isn't based on appearance.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

popeet said:


> i like em short n scrappy. i like my men like i like my tomato plants. i like em my height so i can boss em and scrappy so they can boss me back. tall men walk too fast and cry too much. i heard that a short man is short because his thang weighs him down. omg where _do_ we hear this stuff?!


I dunno but you have nice taste haha


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I am one of those girls who prefer taller guys. I am 5'4" and the guy I am seeing is 6'2" and my ex was 6'.


----------



## MindHacker (Jun 7, 2013)

If you're not at least Lebron James you'll never get a girlfriend. Seriously though, if you're tall "yeah tall people like me are awesome, we intimidate other guys and can protect our girlfriends" and if you're short "yeah short people like me are awesome, we can headbutt tall guys right in the nuts and protect our girlfriends from those beasts."


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't like too tall , he should always carry a chair with him that I can kiss him, that is not cool :sus


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm 5'3" but I think 6'1" would be at the upper limit for height, otherwise I'd look like a little person next to him. For me, 5'10" is perfect.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Where do you "hear" this ****, seriously? I never hear people talking about height(except on sas).


I actually never really thought about it until I saw all the threads on SAS.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

of course. All girls _prefer _ taller guys. Just some will settle on shorter ones if they have to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

6'1 is too tall. 5'10 is the best height.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Unrelated. I wish I was taller 5'9" sucks, 6' - 6'2" would be perfect!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

5'6ish here and i prefer men taller than me. it's more of a sense of safety than anything, really.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

...

I'm 5'6(ish) and place no great importance on a male partner being over 6'1.
That's what, a 7" height difference? The only advantage I can see is that they'd be able to reach the top shelf without stretching and clambering onto the work surface. I guess that would be a positive, I could use the whole shelf rather than just the very front section...


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't mind me, just lurking :tiptoe


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm 5'4" and prefer a guy who's 6'-6'7". I can date 5'10"/5'11" if he has an amazing personality. Ideally, my favorite heights in guys are 6'2"-6'5".


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 6'1 is too tall. 5'10 is the best height.


Thanks for making my night.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I prefer guys the same height or taller than me, I'm 5'4.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

komorikun said:


> 6'1 is too tall. 5'10 is the best height.


yeessssss!!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I would have to say, that if the right guy came along and he was short but I still loved/liked him I would go for it. Otherwise I prefer a person to be around 5'9-6'4 so I'm not crouching down to kiss them. Lol, but it's not the height of the person that a relationship depends on. It's how much you love and care for that person. So, it's a sort of confusing matter for me. But, I have been with a guy that was around 5'0 and I am 5'5, so I always had to bend down, lol. But that's okay, I fell in love with him, not his height.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm 5'1" and my boyfriend is 6'1" (although he always says 6'2" and I correct him :b)

I've been attracted to guys between 5'8" and 6'5" (though he was a GIANT stood next to me :lol ). 

Um, but tbh, it's most about how aesthetically pleasing his face is to me (and personality and junk too ofc!), they all just also happened to be average to tall in height. :stu


----------



## kate7 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm 5'7 and honestly just someone my height or taller will do just fine


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Dammit, I had a retardedly sarcastic remark ready for this thread, until I realized it was old and I had already replied to it seriously :b Oh well. No humour for me tonight.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Im 5'2 and all the guys i have dated were under 5'5 but tall guys are fine too


----------

